# New Rediffmail



## Aijaz Akhtar (Nov 9, 2005)

Rediff has revamped its email service. Now you can search inside emails a la gmail, drag and drop mails into fiolders on the fly. download attachments without opening even the mails and preview the mails by just clicking a plus sign on the margin, without opening. Good spade work done by rediff.


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

yeh
its becoz of compitetion these people are having

but still i feel Gmail is good/better for me.
 :roll:


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 9, 2005)

i use both but gmail is better


----------



## atool (Nov 9, 2005)

all others are improving...magar ye hotmail kab sudhrega !


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Nov 9, 2005)

@atool, hotmail would never get cool, dump it.
I too use both like Shwetanshu, for my family and close friends it is rediff, as gmail sometimes do not open in some machines, specially when you access in Win 98 machines still rampant in many cyber cafes. And lately, its server is down quite fequently as it happened till the day before.


----------



## dreams (Nov 10, 2005)

I prefer gmail and yahoo.. both rocks..


----------



## rollcage (Nov 10, 2005)

Rediff  is .. good n fast.

Drag n Drop of unwanted mail in trash feature .. is kool!


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 10, 2005)

googel has pop and smtp servers tooo


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 10, 2005)

hey more options are available in rediff, just right click on any mail, i acidently did


----------



## cybermanas (Nov 10, 2005)

Hotmail is in its beta stage too.It will be offering 2GB shortly as well as many new features.Its code name is Kahuna.


----------



## godsownman (Nov 10, 2005)

No longer Kahuna, I think they have renamed it Windows Mail. It is also going to have the right click feature.

Regards


----------



## anubhav_har (Nov 11, 2005)

gmail is quite better.. rediff once called the fastest mail service is the slowest now.. hotmail opns much master...


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 11, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> gmail is quite better.. rediff once called the fastest mail service is the slowest now.. hotmail opns much master...


slowest??? its still the fastest for me


----------



## robogeek (Nov 13, 2005)

REDIFF ROCKS...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2005)

strangely too many rediff fans here

for me yahoo rocks rocks rocks
i dont like GMail as i cant send my .NET projects ...

Rediffmail sucks....


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys rediffmail is still coolestone fastest & reliable email services

in yahoo attachment is difficult 
also a mail with pics in it shows only thumb view & 
u need ot download each image seperate to view it 
to open an attachment need two windows to download 
then only u can download an attachment
gmail is slower than rediff


----------



## planetcall (Nov 28, 2005)

What is the problem using Hotmail ? I use Yahoo,Hotmail and Google.  Also I like the Passport login feature of Hotmail. Is it some sort of fanboyism? I dont like Microsoft for its several policies but it certainly doesnt mean that I criticise every product of it. Views may differ but I think its pretty ok. Its spam filter is really superb. So far I never had any problem using it.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 28, 2005)

planetcall, r u totally nuts????? rediff-gmail (even yahoo) all r providing space in GBs and what hotmail is oferring is just peanuts......then why go 4 hotmail (initially they r giving only 25 MB, even after one month they didn't upgraded to 250 MB as written on their site). gmail provides POP access, MS can never dare to give such facility. and just look at the homoe page of yahoo and u'll know that this passport thing is just a fake. with only one yahoo account u can access hundreds of yahoo services.yahoo foto for instance provide u UNLIMITED space to upload ur pics, then geocities (MSN spaces came just now)....and much more. dude i prefer having cashews rather than peanuts....yahoo is best..........


----------

